# Freezing - yes or no?



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

Looking at the other thread running, it's interesting to read a variety of opinions.

So the question is, are you pro or anti freezing?

I'm pro. Simply because I order more than I can consume in a few weeks to take advantage of shipping costs and to ensure I never have period of no coffee. My palette isn't yet able to discern the effects of coffee which has previously been frozen, if it does impact that.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

No. But then I utilise subscriptions to remove the issue of postage costs, and, the hastle of ordering. Im enjoying coffee which is >3-4 weeks from roast date on a regular basis due to being away from home etc

I think coffee is fine to be frozen in emergencies if it is then going to be used quickly after defrosting (a day or two IMO) otherwise shot quality falls away rapidly, and brewed coffee really suffers


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

I freeze. I usually buy a kilo or so at a time as I don't want a weekly 25 mile round trip, nor do I want the total postage costing more than the beans. A kilo lasts me a month and the last two 250g bags to come out of the freezer are usually in decent shape.

Each to his own on this one.

I once bought a load of Bolovens coffee in Laos, froze it, forgot about it, and when I took it out it was amazing.


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

Think I will have to rework how I work my freezing process. I generally remove 200-250g at a go from the freezer. From what I'm reading it might be better to aim for much smaller amounts, more often.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

If I do need to freeze beans I break them down to approx daily doses & then freeze. I use the small 80/100 grams 'Lock & Lock' for this purpose. Works well

Defrost approx 3 hours, not overnight


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

I normally split a kilo bag as it lasts me a month. To my unsophisticated palate I can't tell any difference from a bag of beans that have been frozen and one that hasn't. I split the kilo bag into 4 and freeze 3 250g bags and drink the other. When I use the frozen bags (over the course of a week) they taste the same as the unfrozen to me?

Most of my drinks are milk based so perhaps that's the reason I can't distinguish any flavour degradation.


----------



## dabac (Oct 2, 2013)

Daren said:


> I normally split a kilo bag as it lasts me a month. To my unsophisticated palate I can't tell any difference from a bag of beans that have been frozen and one that hasn't. I split the kilo bag into 4 and freeze 3 250g bags and drink the other. When I use the frozen bags (over the course of a week) they taste the same as the unfrozen to me?


I do exactly the same; when I just take them out of the freezer, for the next few days the beans seem great.. however it seems to me that they are aging more rapidly than the ones not previously frozen; the last couple of days I seem to be having a harder time getting a good shot, and almost always need to adjust the grind.. The solution might definitely be splitting into and freezing smaller doses, but I've been a bit lazy to do that so far


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Maybe I'll give it a go next time. I've got loads of resealable bags so nothing to loose.


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

Lots of vids on youtube. One is the Seattle coffee gear one that does a taste test between frozen and non frozen (air tight stored)


----------

